# Banana's



## 4F (2 Jun 2014)

@JasonHolder I think I have found your soul mate


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jun 2014)

I thought of you today in Costco @JasonHolder - the chap in front of me was buying three big steaks, a large pack (20?) skinless chicken breasts and a couple of kilos of bananas. I reckon that would be your weekly shop if you weren't vegetarian


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Jun 2014)

Shes got a figure just like Durain Rider


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jun 2014)

Why does she prepare her food wearing a bikini?


----------



## 4F (2 Jun 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Why does she prepare her food wearing a bikini?



Saves washing powder


----------



## MartinQ (2 Jun 2014)

Doesn't do anything for me ... can't do maths ... 40 lbs = ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jun 2014)

Her eyes have changed colour


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

I dread to think what her innards must be like. Appears to have a penchant for fad diets, be something else next week most likely

This week she is bananagirl.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Jun 2014)

The polysaccharide chains in bananas break down as the banana ages.

Green bananas have long chains, which the person eating has to break down to use, and are therefore good for a longer term energy release
Mushy brown bananas have short chains which the person eating does not have to break down, and are therefor good for a more

Therefore you need not only bananas, but a range of bananas in different stages of the maturing / decay process


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Jun 2014)

MartinQ said:


> Doesn't do anything for me ... can't do maths ... 40 lbs = ?



There is a technical term for 40 lbs of bananas....... a lot


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jun 2014)

Another Aussie - Peter Siddle - follows the same trend:

http://thenewdaily.com.au/sport/2013/12/04/bogan-vegan-woman-behind-peter-siddles-transformation/


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I thought of you today in Costco @JasonHolder - the chap in front of me was buying three big steaks, a large pack (20?) skinless chicken breasts and a couple of kilos of bananas. I reckon that would be your weekly shop if you weren't vegetarian


He's a vegan (who eats cheese, chocolate and perhaps eggs)


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> He's a vegan (who eats cheese, chocolate and perhaps eggs)


So proper vegan's don't have milk? How do vegan babies survive?


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

Erm, it's animal bi products. I think human breast milk is ok, probably given until the kids leave home  All breast fed babies are thus vegan


----------



## KneesUp (2 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> Erm, it's animal bi products. I think human breast milk is ok, probably given until the kids leave home  All breast fed babies are thus vegan


Vegan: a person who does not eat or use animal products.
Moden humans are the only extant members of the hominin clade, a branch of great apes ...

Ergo human milk is an animal product, ergo breast-fed babies are not vegan.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

Right yes ok  Ask pm a vegan forum how they feed their babies then


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jun 2014)

Vegans are about not exploiting animals in anyway. Giving your own milk to your own baby is perfectly fine.

As for bananagirl, I love how she seems to think her eating disorders are in the past. And how the article assumes that skinny means healthy - and fit.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jun 2014)

I assume this won't be a fad diet for the readers then, unlike the others she mentioned


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2014)

> Vegans are about not exploiting animals in anyway



Wheres the fun in that ? I have a dog chase me most mornings and I catch its attention if it hasn't seen me just so I can see its nobber of an owner get off his fat arse and run after us . It cracks me up and the dog thinks its great fun 
Then I get to my chickens and collect the eggs , check the food and water is good for the day and have a chat with them . They crack me up as well . Then I deal with humans and it all goes down hill


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Vegans are about not exploiting animals in anyway. Giving your own milk to your own baby is perfectly fine.


And there was I thinking it just meant eating lots of bananas!


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2014)

Bit sexist though isn't it . What do the blokes feed the baby ?


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

Expressed breast milk I assume...


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2014)

What about eggs then ? Eggs are a by product of an animal and of no use unless they are fertile . Why don't they eat those then ?


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

I think it's also an objection to animal husbandry, keeping hens in an enclosed environment. I'm not a vegan, nor have I ever looked into the ins and outs. I like meat and fish and don't really like bananas that much. Cold eggs are vile, they are ok warm when smothered in ketchup...and I am a great fan of skinny latte with cake!

I am sure there are places on the interweb where you can read up on it (and not that durianrider nonsense)


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jun 2014)




----------



## Beebo (3 Jun 2014)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 46761


 great cartoon, very evocative, see the way she plugs the iron into the light socket.


----------



## Ian A (3 Jun 2014)

So, someone eating that much food, apparently not doing much exercise and clearly not getting fat. Is it just me wondering where all that energy goes? The child in me is curious just how big a dump can a girl do ?


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2014)

Her chest seems to have grown too - extra melons ?


----------



## tyred (3 Jun 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Therefore you need not only bananas, but a range of bananas in different stages of the maturing / decay process



Perhaps some sort of colour chart for bananas would be useful - like those things for matching paint.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2014)

tyred said:


> Perhaps some sort of colour chart for bananas would be useful - like those things for matching paint.




Like these?


----------



## KneesUp (3 Jun 2014)

*Breakfast: *At least 15 bananas

*Lunch:* 20 mangoes

*Dinner:* Nearly 2kg of potatoes

How could you be bothered? After a banana or two you'd have had enough surely?

No wonder she needs to sell her story to the Daily Heil! if she eats 20 mangoes a day - they're 85p each at my local supermarket.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jun 2014)

I don't think ive ever eaten a mango . Ive had it in a drink and it was thick stuff ewwwwwww .
On a more fun note , the dog chased me again today and I shouted to its owner " run forest run " . I think the dog wants to come home with me .


----------



## ayceejay (3 Jun 2014)

'member that thing about eating celery being negative calories because the energy required to chew was more than the celery contained?
Well I think that is what is happening here - imagine
You get up at six and queue outside Waitrose until they open only to discover that they have just 35 correct bananas so you sprint over to Tescos where luckily they have the other 6 and then you schlep them home where you have to climb into the attic to get that blender you had as a wedding gift it is at this point you remember the friggin' mangoes, so back you go to Waitrose to buy the mangoes and luckily you remember the spuds. You spend the rest of the day writing a healthy eating blog and you are in bed by seven.


----------



## JasonHolder (4 Jun 2014)

Some people just value health more than other who are chasing money, nicer kitchens and nicer bathrooms. 

Early nights have made a world of difference to me. Or rather more sleep. Sure I could earn a few Bob more if I didn't. But the day you realise you're better off working less and having more energy to get enjoyment out of life, is a day you'll remember for a while rather than eating shite, being short with everyone and finding enjoyment watching people watch TV. Googlebox or whatever it is called. Stupid.

Reminds Me of that saying by Pompey or whoever- all people need is a circus and some food. 
Rats, the lot of them.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jun 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Early nights have made a world of difference to me. Or rather more sleep. Sure I could earn a few Bob more if I didn't. But the day you realise you're better off working less and having more energy to get enjoyment out of life, is a day you'll remember


Don't know what thats got to do with bananas but Its called quality of life.


----------



## craigwend (5 Jun 2014)

I tried the banana pancake faddy thing the other night ...

think I got it a bit wrong or I've invented banana omelette


----------

